# new surfing brand hula bay surf wear



## hulabay (Aug 12, 2013)

need you lot to help me design a logo

we are called hula bay surf wear 

we are a surfing brand like quicksilver billabong weirdfish


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Getting back to you , ok I said I would help, here it is ... Contact lemorris.com That's what your after with the vw and ****... He's top notch...


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

Try find artists that fit your brand and contact them directly with detail. Prices will usually go up depending on the quality of artist, but often you get what you pay for and the better artists may help your brand grow faster (they have a following as well). Websites like Behance, BandJob , Foalio and dribbble has a lot of designer portfolios.

Freelancer sites can be hit and miss, lots of dodgy designers offer stupidly low prices and that means a lot of the good designers stay away. Really dodgy ones may copy other artists or use clip art without that may lead to legal problems for you, so be careful.

Already seen some pretty good artists on here to.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I sent you an email.. 
dlac


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

I guess I'll call this lesson learned... any post I made that had artwork is now deleted, and Hula bay has not answered messages sent directly to him... oh well. No time designing is wasted, just experience...

However... so it's ok to post a message telling the poster you can "do it" or "have done it" (including your url or email addresses), but you can't post an image of what you did, even if it's free help... ?


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

If you remember I had stated to keep it private, besides it's self promotion showcasing your work.. That's what happened here...


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Rick in the referrals and recommendations you can post you can do it.. You can post a design you did for them.. you can get away with a lot of things that you cannot do in the graphics and design help thread.. Your art is great, competition is great, just need a level playing field.. Rodney has a great site here with huge following. so.. RODNEY RULES.. pretty simple. you can get away with emailing them or private messaging.. just can't post and do any self promotion.. pretty simple.. I have learned that regardless of my spelling abilities..
dlac


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

Dlac... The designs I did for them were posted in the referral and recomm section, and they are gone. Hope you didn't take the spelling reminder personally... you'll never exceed my error rate, I spelled "Baptsit" (Baptist) wrong on a 14x48 billboard, and it was up for 3 months on major highway.


----------

